
How do you bring an aircraft back from the dead? - otoolep
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150925-how-do-you-bring-an-aircraft-back-from-the-dead
======
mutagen
There's a deep technical thread about the Concorde from some of the original
engineers and people who flew it at [http://www.pprune.org/tech-
log/423988-concorde-question.html](http://www.pprune.org/tech-
log/423988-concorde-question.html)

